# Sraping Noise



## Rinky (Jun 23, 2008)

My 98 Altima has developed a noise (sounds almost like a scraping) that begins after 30 mph and been driven for a while and comes from front passenger side. Does not happen when sitting still and reving the engine.

Been to 3 mechanics and the dealer... nobody has an idea what it is.

Also, is it advisable to change the trans fluid myself?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Possibly worn out brake pads scrapping the rotor.


----------

